# Homemade hack saw



## Josh (Jul 17, 2014)

I thought I would share some photo's of a hack saw I designed and built with a friend in 2012, in fact we built two of them
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 and they use standard blade 10" long,you can use a 12" you just have to drill 3/16 hole where it needs to be.It also has a auto shut off switch, I"m updating drawings if some wants any. Contact me my "e" mail.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice, it looks sturdy!


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 17, 2014)

Thats awesome. Could you post drawings in the plans section?


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jul 17, 2014)

+1 on the plans. That's really a nice build. Does it use regular hacksaw blades? If so, how does it do on thicker material? What's the stock capacity? Sorry for all the questions, but I've been reluctant to drop the necessary coin for an import (HF) but I could really use a power hacksaw.


----------



## dualquad (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice looking machine, Awesome build!


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Thats awesome. Could you post drawings in the plans section?


I am in the process of updating the original drawings, during the build some mods were made and the unit was made a little lighter and shorter. So if your patient I will post them soon.


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2014)

Rick Leslie said:


> +1 on the plans. That's really a nice build. Does it use regular hacksaw blades? If so, how does it do on thicker material? What's the stock capacity? Sorry for all the questions, but I've been reluctant to drop the necessary coin for an import (HF) but I could really use a power hacksaw.


It uses 10"blade with the hole opened up to .1872(3/16) dia. and you can use a 12" by putting the hole were needed. It can cut up to 4"square piece of what ever and runs at 175 strokes a min.


----------



## cajun lathe (Jul 18, 2014)

Josh you do good work that saw looks great and built to last, would love to have some plans if you make the available, that is so cool, they cut better than a band saw, thanks, Cajun Lathe


----------



## zetuskid (Aug 20, 2014)

That's about the finest hack saw I've seen on the net. Great job. Dito on the plans.:allgood:
zetuskid


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 9, 2014)

Josh,
Can you expand on how your auto shut off works?

I need to make something for my Marvel.

toolman_ar


----------



## Hardly (Sep 21, 2014)

toolman_ar said:


> Josh,
> Can you expand on how your auto shut off works?
> 
> I need to make something for my Marvel.
> ...



I have an old craftsman power hacksaw. I used a switch off a wayne upright sump pump. I mounted it on a piece of 1 1/2" angle iron that was slotted so I could move it up or down to change the shut off point. The lever of the switch sticks out about 1 1/2" and contacts the bottom of the carriage as the machine cuts and the carriage lowers. I have it set to shut off just after the cut if finished. The reason I went with this type of switch instead of something like a limit switch was that after the cut is made you have to manually reset the switch for the machine to restart. I was afraid that if I used a limit switch someone that wasn't familiar with the machine would pick up the carriage, without shutting off the main power switch, and it would scare the bejesus out of them and possibly someone would get hurt. There is probably a better solution for a switch but this is what I happened to have and it has worked very well for years.


----------

